# maxi



## zotos (31 Oktober 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich maxi hin?

Das SPS-Forum ohne maxi, ist wie die Tageszeitung ohne Comic und ohne Kreuzworträtsel!

Ich weis sein letzter Beitrag ist vom 26.10.2007, 15:21... kommt mir aber deutlich länger vor.


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
mir fehlt er auch, oder ist er ausgewandert?


----------



## vollmi (31 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich maxi hin?



Ich hab ihn getötet, und danach gegessen. 
Ruhe in Frieden:


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
@vollmi: jetzt mußt du den maxi machen.


----------



## vollmi (31 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @vollmi: jetzt mußt du den maxi machen.



I chwerd emich bemüen!!


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> I chwerd emich bemüen!!



Hört auf ich kann nicht mehr!

//Edit: Kann wieder weiter gehen ;o)


----------



## Perfektionist (1 November 2007)

ich mach mir allergrößte Sorgen!

zuletzt hat er sich für kurzschlussfeste Leitungen interessiert und sein allerletzer (aus heutiger Sicht natürlich!!!)) Beitrag war was mit "überwacht die WinCC flex-Entwicker 24 Stunden am Tag"

ich hab allerschlimmste Assoziationen: entweder wir bekommen WCf2008 schon zu diesem Weihnachtsfest, oder aber gar nie mehr?


----------



## vollmi (1 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Hört auf ich kann nicht mehr!
> 
> //Edit: Kann wieder weiter gehen ;o)




Hey Zotel wir sind nicht deine Lakaine. Aber wenn du uns mit ein paar netten Photos unterhäls tkönnten wir es werden.


----------



## zotos (2 November 2007)

@vollmi: Vom Schreibstil her ist es schon die perfekt maxi Imitation. Inhaltlich schlägst Du wohl noch zu sehr durch ;o)


----------



## vollmi (2 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @vollmi: Vom Schreibstil her ist es schon die perfekt maxi Imitation. Inhaltlich schlägst Du wohl noch zu sehr durch ;o)



Das Blöde ist nur das meine Rechtschreibprüfung wirklich alles einfärbt wenn ich deinen Wunsch zu erfüllen versuche. Und das Sprachpaket "Maxi" hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


Aber schreib doch mal an Google. Vielleicht können die dir einen Sprachübersetzungshilfe programmieren welche dir das ganze Forum in Maxispeech übersetzen 

Dänn blib i nämlichh bi Schwiizertüütsch.

mfG René


----------



## zotos (2 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich mach mir allergrößte Sorgen!
> 
> zuletzt hat er sich für kurzschlussfeste Leitungen interessiert und sein allerletzer (aus heutiger Sicht natürlich!!!)) Beitrag war was mit "überwacht die WinCC flex-Entwicker 24 Stunden am Tag"
> 
> ich hab allerschlimmste Assoziationen: entweder wir bekommen WCf2008 schon zu diesem Weihnachtsfest, oder aber gar nie mehr?


Mit etwas Hintergrundwissen über maxi, werden diese Informationen ja richtig brisant.
Der ist psychologisch top fit und hat auch ein sehr hohes Niveau in verschiedenen Kampfsportkünsten.

Ich wollte ja Voodoo Puppen von WinCCflex Entwicklern anfertigen und verkaufen. Aber den maxi auf sie anzusetzen ist IMHO grausam und völlig überzogen... da bekommt man echtes Mitleid, die haben keine Chance.

Aber das Ganze hat auch einen Preis den ihr alle tragen müsst: WCf2008 ist nur noch in Bayrischer Sprache erhältlich.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 November 2007)

ja der vollmi hat maxi im blut(oder bauch)


----------



## Tobi P. (2 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Der ist psychologisch top fit und hat auch ein sehr hohes Niveau in verschiedenen Kampfsportkünsten.



Ja, der hat den schwarzen Becher in Tequila  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (2 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber das Ganze hat auch einen Preis den ihr alle tragen müsst: WCf2008 ist nur noch in Bayrischer Sprache erhältlich.


 

Also muss man erst bei Maxi eine "Ingeheuer" Prüfung machen , oder wie ????


----------



## MSB (2 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber das Ganze hat auch einen Preis den ihr alle tragen müsst: WCf2008 ist nur noch in Bayrischer Sprache erhältlich.



Dann gäbs aber wenigstens mal vernünftige Fehlermeldungen ...

Eitzet houtse intern scho wieder so a scheiß Bit verwurschtelt, hau uns unner Glump um die Ouern. (Generierungsfehler 1)
Du Depp moust die Firmware updaten ... (Falsche Panel-Firmware)
Des Scheiß Glump passt doch alles niat zsam (Generierungsfehler 2)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 November 2007)

hallo,
danke msb für die fehlerfreie übersetzung.


----------



## marlob (2 November 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Eitzet houtse intern scho wieder so a scheiß Bit verwurschtelt, hau uns unner Glump um die Ouern. (Generierungsfehler 1)
> Du Depp moust die Firmware updaten ... (Falsche Panel-Firmware)
> Des Scheiß Glump passt doch alles niat zsam (Generierungsfehler 2)


Ich bin ja kein Bayer, aber wenn ich an so manche Fehlermeldung von WinCC (nicht flexible) denke, dann kann ich das da oben besser verstehen. Auch ohne Übersetzung.
Also ich bin dafür das maxi CEMO (Chief Error Messages Officer) bei Siemens wird


----------



## Perfektionist (3 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Mit etwas Hintergrundwissen über maxi, werden diese Informationen ja richtig brisant. Der ist psychologisch top fit und hat auch ein sehr hohes Niveau in verschiedenen Kampfsportkünsten.


 
gerade finde ich:


maxi schrieb:


> Wenn gar nix hilft muss ich doch zu diesen Händler fahren.
> 
> Bin 187 gross und 120kg schwer
> Den schaff ich!


 
 :twisted:


----------



## zotos (3 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> gerade finde ich:
> 
> :twisted:



Ja das ist schön. Überrede mal den Markus das er Dir den SV (Schwanzvergleich) für eine Woche freischaltet. Das würde Dich sicher amüsieren.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja das ist schön. Überrede mal den Markus das er Dir den SV (Schwanzvergleich) für eine Woche freischaltet. Das würde Dich sicher amüsieren.


 
Wie geht das? Antreten gegen das ganze Forum? oder darf ich mir Mareike aussuchen? (tschuldigung an TK)


----------



## zotos (4 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wie geht das? Antreten gegen das ganze Forum? oder darf ich mir Mareike aussuchen? (tschuldigung an TK)



Nee, ich mein zum lesen und stöbern in der Bibliothek der Lach- und Krachgeschichten powert by SPS-Form.

Wäre sicher eine virtuelle Reise wert ;o)


----------



## Perfektionist (4 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nee, ich mein zum lesen und stöbern in der Bibliothek der Lach- und Krachgeschichten powert by SPS-Form.
> 
> Wäre sicher eine virtuelle Reise wert ;o)


 
Mein Gott, bin ich schwer von Begriff !!! Also, dass Markus den Giftschrank vom Forum aufmacht und dort mir den betreffenden Thread mal raussucht. Ist das, was ich hier zur Zeit im Stammtischbereich lese, noch steigerbar? Seit Mittwochabend stöbre ich in diesen rund 1000 Threads, und da war ja schon alles dabei, was ich mir denken kann:
Forengründung, Firmengründung, HP-Gründung, Anbaggern und Trennungsberatung ...

im Moment bin ich von hinten anfangend im Frühjahr diesen Jahres angelangt (im Bereich Stammtisch). Die Fachforen werd ich wohl nie im Gesamten sichten - da muss ich mich mal mit der Suchfunktion auf den Weg machen, aber ich denke, dass mache ich dann von konkreten Anlässen abhängig.

EDIT: ja, ich bin wohl wirklich schwer von Begriff: da war was mit PG-Kabel und Buchsen?

DOPPELEDIT: OK, habe den Thread über dessen Löschung gefunden ... jetzt wäre ich richtig neugierig:twisted:


----------



## maxi (5 November 2007)

habt ihr mir lieb?


----------



## zotos (5 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> habt ihr mir lieb?



Ja und vermisst haben wir Dich auch noch.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> habt ihr mir lieb?


 
superlieb ... und deshalb sind wir böse auf Dich - Du hast uns gefehlt!

EDIT: @Markus: schließ doch bitte den SV auf, schreib dran: Englischer Garten Liebeswiese


----------



## maxi (5 November 2007)

Sogar der Zotos hat mich Lieb


----------



## vollmi (5 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Sogar der Zotos hat mich Lieb



Sogar der Gildo


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 November 2007)

,aber der lori hat dich nicht lieb.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ,aber der lori hat dich nicht lieb.


 
OK, Markus, lass den SV zu. Ich als Neuling wäre ja sehr neugierig gewesen, wie es dort aussieht und hätte auch gerne geholfen, dort mit aufzuräumen . Muss also ein neuer Acker gepflügt werden und ein rosa Tor davor. Dann brauchen wir noch einen Moderator, der streng darauf achtet, dass auf der Liebeswiese nichts böses entsteht.
  

PS: UG wäre doch recht streng, oder? Der guckt jedenfalls immer so streng...


----------



## zotos (5 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> PS: UG wäre doch recht streng, oder? Der guckt jedenfalls immer so streng...



Ja UG ist hart aber gerecht.


----------



## vollmi (5 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja UG ist hart aber gerecht.



Sein Zweitname ist ja auch Chuck. Also nicht die Mörderpuppe sondern der Norris.

mfG René


----------



## nade (8 November 2007)

Ohohhh... Hatte vom SV nichtmehr wirklich viel mitgekriegt, aber der Thread hier entwickelt sich von seinem Nivea her bald in die richtige Richtung.
Wäre aber bestimmt mal ein guter Gag die ganzen Fehlercodes zu übersetzen und mal einem unterjubeln.
Schmeiß weg... givvem en paar mirm 5Kg Argument... schieß ab... vabrenn de scheißdreck doh... Hammerreperatur erwartet.. Als Fehlerbehebungsvorschläge.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 November 2007)

ach, warum hab ich das denn überhaupt nicht mitbekommen - zu spät und bestraft durchs Leben!!!! Ich glaub, ich muss auf die SPS/IPC. Wenn Ihr da einen rumlaufen seht, der ein Schild "ich will den Offlinereader SV" vor sich her trägt - das ist der Perfektionist


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2007)

hab ich hier den (vorerst) letzten Beitrag geschrieben???

grad merk ich (wenn auch spät): der maxi fehlt schon wieder !!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht hat er von den Gammel-Eiern gegessen? Wünschen tue ich es ihm ja nicht. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt - man könnte zwanghaft abnehmen  !

Oder habt ihr ihm etwa ein braunes T-Shirt (oder Festzelt) verkauft, aus dem er sich nicht befreien kann?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (18 Dezember 2007)

*Maxi hat das rosa T-Shirt*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Oder habt ihr ihm etwa ein braunes T-Shirt (oder Festzelt) verkauft, aus dem er sich nicht befreien kann?



Nein Onkel Dago, der maxi hat das einzige rosafarbene T-Shirt bekommen und jetzt wird er von Karl Lagerfeld gejagt ...  
Es gibt sogar Leute hier im Forum, die haben Ihr T-Shirt schon nach 2 Wochen gewaschen, damit endlich die Farbe verschwindet   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MatMer (19 Dezember 2007)

oder vielleicht kann es tatslächlich sein das Maxi arbeiten muss 

nur spaß, ich merke gerade selber wie lange ich immer im Forum bin/war... und durch das Schreiben einer gewissen tollen langweiligen Arbeit jetzt kaum noch dazu komme


----------



## zotos (19 Dezember 2007)

Ich sag nur maxi und die Krankenschwestern. Der dreht gerade eine xxxxx Reihe. Das ganze auf Bayrisch. Vielleicht sollte wir ihm bei den "Film" Titeln helfen. Vorschläge?


----------

